# Pasanius' Blood Angels



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi guys and girls, i can already hear the groans as i jump on the blood angels band wagon, but i thought i would start a project log to coincide with the Army Challenge.

So this guy is my test model, he is a lightly converted Forgeworld Red Scorpian vanguard vet (mk IV armour).

The highlights dont really show in the picture but im reasonably happy with him, i think the gold could use a bit more highlighting though.

I have several units ready to put together and paint so will try to do at least one squad of infantry, one tank/dreadnought and one hq a month.

I have already started converting my own Dante and Tycho aswell as Librarian and Death Co dreads.

I know its only one pic and the quality is poor (taken on my iphone, camera in for repair) but comments and feedback welcome.

Cheers


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Very creative, i especially like the basing for the model, keep up the good work :good:


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Beautiful model, very well done sir. 
I believe you deserve some rep


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys will try to get some wip pics of my Dante and Tycho up tomorrow


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Love the Power Sword. Very cool Lightning effect. The new Blood Angel kits are beautiful, and I think you've put that dude together very well. +Rep


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Hah, I have to admit I love the signpost he's standing on!

It's nice to see more of the Mark IV armour around (going to make use of that particular body soon myself) mostly since it's one of the marks that have been growing on me lately (I find the helmets especially awesome, which is strange since I hated them in the beginning).

The paint job is looking good, very vibrant red and the details on the miniature has been picked out nicely (power sword and such). Only thing I'd suggest would be doing the purity seal waxes in another colour than red - would make them stand out more (green/purple/pink or such).

Looking forward to see your takes on Tycho and Dante. +rep


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks xeno, another colour for the purity seals hadn't even occured to me.
The sign post is from the minefield/boobytrap set.
I have to agree with you on the mark IV armour its pretty slick i think that style and mark VI suit assault troops very well, a bit more steamlined.
I also have some marks II and III for doing my sternguard. 
Just need to get motivated now!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Test model looks great, you have a very strong red there 

Glad to see yet another well painted army in the challenge :victory:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice job! Love the conversion and the base and the red is very strong and nicely painted. +rep


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

loving the height that the signpost base gives the model...the paint job is also excellent. looking forward to seeing more +rep


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, reminds me that I need to start a Black Templars Project log soon .

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys more pics to follow very shortly


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Love the model, very well painted. 

One reccomendation though, why don't you paint the seal with a blue, green, or purple? Will really let them stand out 

+Rep for pure awesomesauce


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Some more minis for your parusal. 

First up is my Death Co Dread, i have used the FW Chaplain Dread as i think it suits the Death Co very well.
Next up is my wip Captain Tycho (non DC) as you can see he is not quite finished. I reposed a pair of Sanguinary Guard legs and made it look as though he is resting his foot on the skull of an Ork recently vanquished by blood song. Arms to follow of course.
Then i have my wip Commander Dante. I wanted a more dynamic pose than the current mini, which i feel looks a bit dated.

I hope you like.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Loving the guy standing on the ork head. i had a go at remodelling legs once but totally fudged it i think. 

Keep up the good work. looking forward to seeing these guys painted.

Rev


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks rev, i had to practice on some csm legs i had in my bits box firts took a few attemps to work out which was the best way to cut them.


----------



## Lannanaris (Nov 4, 2010)

Some great work here mate. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Ask and you shall recieve!
First up a wip shot of my DC Dread then some wip shots of Lamartes. just done a few base coats, first highlight on the black and any bone areas are done may just give them a final highlight of white.

Then my Terminator armoured Librarian and Chaplain, these are left over from my Ultramarines i sold. Libby needs a touch up in a few places though.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good as always! I too think that the FW chappy dread makes a great DC dread. Saving my pennies so I can do the same thing. 

The bone on Lemartes' armor is great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks midge should have better pictures once i get my camera back from repair.
But for now its off to the gym and ten work (god love night shifts)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sgt Pasanius said:


> thanks midge should have better pictures once i get my camera back from repair.
> But for now its off to the gym and ten work (god love night shifts)


I feel ya there.... Just recently got off of nights and I am glad I am back on days. Nothing like feeling like a zombie all the time. :wacko:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

wow the work on the bone (shoulder pad on power armour chap) and the termi chap is just amazing..great work +rep


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I like the librarians blue armour, nicely done. Still can't decide on what colour/colours I'm going to use on my librarians (have 2 that needs some paint love) codex colours or own version - oh, the choices.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys, going to crack on with some more painting today. The TA libby just needs a red knee pad and the gems repainting, the TA chappy just needs a red shoulder guard and the both need re-basing. 
But i am gonna try and concentrate on Lamartes and the DC dread today before work.
Loving the feedback all comments, critisism and advice welcome.

Sgt Pasanius


----------



## RTJ (Jun 25, 2009)

Looking good, will be nice to see the old Ultramarines revamped!


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry guys meant to get some more pics up, but have been sent away with work.
Lemartes is finished and the DC Dread is very nearly done and the TA Libby and Chappy are re-based.
Will post up as soon as im home.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

how long have you been painting for? where/how did you learn? mine jsut never look that good


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Now that`s some excellent work right there, everything is so vibrant! Great work with the basing.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi guys finally back from work trip, thought i would get a few pictures of Lemartes up before i go suprise my wife.
Camera is still nadged so still relying on my phone, i dont think it shows the highlights particularly well.

I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent work on Lemartes mate! His new sculpt is soooooo much better than that crap from last edition and you have done and excellent job with him! + rep if I can.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Hellados said:


> how long have you been painting for? where/how did you learn? mine jsut never look that good


I have been painting for a few years now, but only a short while at the standard i'm at.
I can honestly say i got better by using the White Dwarf tutorials and the Citadel how to paint books, i have always been good at mimicary (copying if i'm honest) but never at experimenting, although i have been a bit more succesful with that lately.

Midge thank you for your praise its welcome as always>


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

This is brilliant paint-job!

Though I'm not sure I like the whole sculpt. The way its sculpted, his jump pack looks like it has charm bracelets and his feet like he's undead and wearing sandals.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

I like these!! Good clean...smart work!!! :grin:


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Lemartes looks great... I really like the work on his eyes...


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys, will get pics of my DC dread up asap once he's been in with the Techmarine. He had an unfortunate accident trying to swan dive off the shelf, i dont think he realised he isn't a librarian dread.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Fresh from the armoury here is my death co dread. I have just realised that a haven't painted the blood talons but i'm going for a similar effect to the power sword on the vanguard vet on the first page. 
I am more than happy with this as it's the first dread i've ever painted.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

As always good clean work. My only complaint is that the claws themselves blend into the overall scheme and are just too flat. Maybe making them silver or do some sort of power weapon energy scheme on them just to bring them out of the rest of the armor. That aside the base is awesome:good:! keep up the good work!


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey midge, i know i genuinely forgot to paint them. Will try to get it done over the weekend.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

No probs! As I said looks fantastic otherwise.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello Ladies and Gents, 
I will be starting on some vehicles this week, so i will get some pics up once i get to a reasonable wip point. 

I have also decided to gather all finished mini's into one post, as time progresses i wiil be doing this with finished units. 

As always comments, critisism and advice are welcome.
Also any suggestions on which units to add.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Right guys here we go again.
I just thought i would post a few pics of my Sternguard i have been "converting" i use the term in the loosest possible sence but here you are.
These have just been pinned and tacked for know, and i know there are mould lines and flashing but i just wanted to get the look right first.
Also the sharper eyed amongst you may notice the sternguard pattern combi flamer.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Next up a chaplain i have converted, as soon as i saw this torso in the Severin Loth pack i thought it would make a awesome chaplain.
As before i know about the mould lines and flashing, as well as the DA icon on the crozius haft and the chaos arrow on the helmet, they will all disapear before painting.
C&C welcome.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Looking good mate! Love the modelling and painting here, it's WIN all round! Keep it up fella 

+ Repatitis!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Those FW pieces are actually a very good find. Never given those Scorpions a second thought. And fabulous kitbashing and painting. Looking forward to see them in the Challenge. Have some rep.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Next up guys, a DC rhino and a predator.
Pred will be painted first, will post up as soon as its done.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey guys have just finished my predator! 
I know that it has no chapter markings but i will be waiting till all my vehichles are done, to try and keep some continuity to them, and practise my freehand more.
Although the rhinos and landraiders will be getting a bit of extra love on the tops.

Enough waffling here you go.

C&C welcome as always.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good! The lettering on the front banner is especially impressive. I always have so many problems with making my script look good. What sort of freehands will you be attempting?


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Great Chaplin wanna see that bad boy painted up, you'll do it justice.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Looking good! The lettering on the front banner is especially impressive. I always have so many problems with making my script look good. What sort of freehands will you be attempting?


Thanks Midge, it took a lot of practise on paper, i took the lettering straight out of codex BA. 

I'm not sure about the freehands yet, obviously i will be doing chapter symbols and the like, but i do want to do some decorative embelishments.



Medic Marine said:


> Great Chaplin wanna see that bad boy painted up, you'll do it justice.


Thanks Medic, that bad boy will be for next months painting challenge along with two squads of tactical marines.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Right guys here we are again.

This time for you i have my death company rhino.

Im fairly happy with this, just a few little things like the Y on the banner are niggling.

Also the grey dust weathering doesnt really show in the pics very well.

Finally a shot of my fledgling Death Company.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Looking good, Pasanius. I'm impressed by the speed you finish of these miniatures to such a high standard while I spend 10-15 hours on every miniature (from bitz to finished article). You'll have a great looking army in no time at this pace!

I also see you have a similar "bitbashing" addiction as I have, and you're very good at it. The FW pieces are nice to have to spice things up a bit (but I can never escape from my need to cut things up and pin it together again with some green stuff). The chaplain looks very iconic, I was thinking about using that torso for something similar - but I already have a chaplain and little need for another one at the moment (guess I'll just save it in the bitzbox).

Anyway, good work! Eagerly waiting for more!


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Xeno, i'm usually quite slow at getting things painted, but when i'm on nights i cant sleep so its either painting or housework. Luckily thats every other week.

I do love kit bashing, mainly because i like to have something different as the centre pieces in my army, i look at nearly every kit and think if any of the parts can be usefull to me.
So as soon as i saw the Severin Loth set and the honour guard torso i thought custom chaplain. You could use yours for your Carachadons sucsessors.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice base, face and blade.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Right then guys and girls, I am back from my little trip at Her Majesties expense, so here are a few miniatures i have put together.

First up a tatical squad, i really love the customisation options that the blood angels kits give, i also love the forgeworld armour variants as you can see.

Then i have a Drop Pod, Land Speeder, Attack Bike and a Vindicator. These vehichles were part of my Ultramarines army that i never finished so it seems a shame not to use them.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Just a quick one guys, a few wip pics of my sniper scouts. The first is just basic base coats the second is with the red done but the final highlights and the cream fatigues just needing a skull white highlight.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Another quick one, i'm genuinely bad at highlighting cloth so i thought i would give a camo pattern a go for the scouts camo cloaks (camo for camo cloaks who'da thunk it).
Just a basic three tone grey with jags of varying size and shade intersecting each other.

So let me know what you think guys.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Sgt Pasanius,

I've always been a fan of your work, especially that Chaplain Dread along w/ some of your tanks. However, I'm not really feeling the choice of colors that's been given to these scouts. I would match the color of the cloth on their trousers w/ the cloak, but if I had to choose I would re-paint the trousers grey instead of the cloak bone. In my opinion a traditional camo scheme would work even better (just throwing it out there, camo green for base-color on cloak/trousers, broken up w/ patches of brown of varying shades). Just visualizing it, it gives an impression that these scouts are really trying to conceal themselves but the red showing underneath marks them out as BA novitiates. 

Hope this helps.....


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks louisshli, duly noted. I went for the grey as i have a very urban feel to my armies basing as well as my game board.
So i think i will go with grey trousers instead of cream.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey guys, just a quick one. 
Sprayed my tac squad today with army painter pure red.
The red is ever so slightly off from blood red so a single coat of watered down blood red was all it needed to get it bang on.
I have only shaded one so far just to see how long it took.
Will hopefully have the whole squad shaded and basecoated by the end of the week.

C&C welcome


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey guys after a lengthy absence (nearly a whole year, god damn dictators and our need to remove them) i'm back.
I will be reprising this log, so i shall get some pictures taken of stuff I've been doing, or not doing, over the last year.
Don't worry it will be more of a trickle than a flood.

Pasanius


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

So guys, here are some new pics.

First up are my two Contemptors.
One is my Librarian Furioso.
The sword came from a nemesis dreadknight, it was an almost a perfect fit.
The gold is actually Tamya spray.
The second a normal Furioso.

Then my finished Stormraven.
I really enjoyed this as it was quite a complicated conversion, firstly i removed 
flap hinges on the wings and tailplane.
Then i removed the underwing missile pods and replaced them with the missiles from the Valkyrie kit.
Were the elevator met the tail had a bit of a funny angle to it so i used the eagle from the terrain kits.

As before pics taken on i phone, so the lighting is bad.
I will get a proper camera one day.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The gold on the Librarian Contemptor is very cool and the sword does fit very nicely.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nicely executed models and clever use of that eagle-bit. +rep.


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

Firstly, your 'test' model put my BA's to shame! I hate you! lol...
Loving this project, looks amazing! How did you achieve such a consistent gold colour on the dread? Your models look so clean, I love it! :biggrin::good:


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys for the rep.
I have to be perfectly honest the gold is from a spray can, tamiya gold. (ts 21 i think)
Going to be using the same colour for my Storm Eagle.
Just in the process of painting up 1000pts for a tournament, in two days.
This includes a pre heresy baal predator, so i shall get some pictures up, another baal, wo five man assault squads and a sanguinary priest.
Also have some nearly complete Sanguinary guard, sternguard and sniper scouts.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

God damn macbook why won't you let me upload pictures. 
One bit of good news though, my assault Sgt won best painted miniature, at the midlands massacre mini tournament at warhammer world yesterday.
Even though my tactical ineptitude was in full effect chalking up 1 win and two losses.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

This project log is amazing Pasanius, you have done some wonderful work on the models and it's always nice to see people doing up FW models, you don't get too too many of them. Keep up the good work. 

+rep for outstanding paint jobs.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Right guys as promised some more pictures.
First up my Heresy era Baal Predator, this is made using the forgeworld Pred and the aircraft punisher cannons.
I removed the barrels of the lascannons and removed the main body of the gun from the punisher cannons then it was simply pin and glue.
The second pic is post red layers.
Third and forth are of one of the previously mentioned assault marines, tried to show the different reds but it doesn't really work.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the pred man! Can't wait to see that one completed.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Midge its on its way to completion.
Will post up before the paint dries.

Also thanks as always for the rep guys.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Class mate! Love the look of them man!  The predator is awesome, I only sold my originaly one about 6 months ago, have to say the new one looks superb! Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks Grins, i have been building Ogres the last week or so as i make my foray into fantasy, but as you ask so nicely i shall get the pred finished this week as well.
More to follow....


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Ah! I can't wait to get my FW pred in the mail now, it was shipped out 17 days ago. Great job on the conversion, those punisher cannons looks great!


----------

